# Do I need a Mexican Passport as a Dual Citizen?



## xtian12 (Jan 28, 2019)

I became a dual citizenship a few days ago.
USA and Mexico.

Do I need a Mexican Passport to travel into Mexico from the USA?
I currently have a USA passport to travel into the US.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

I believe you can use the U.S. Passport to travel in both directions.

As a side note: if you use the Mexican Passport to travel to another country, ie South East Asia, you do not have the protections as a U.S. Citizen.


----------



## xtian12 (Jan 28, 2019)

*Customs*



Stevenjb said:


> I believe you can use the U.S. Passport to travel in both directions.
> 
> As a side note: if you use the Mexican Passport to travel to another country, ie South East Asia, you do not have the protections as a U.S. Citizen.


If I travel by plane from the US to Mexico, does custom ask for a passport? Or can I show them a Mexican ID (Credential) and be on my way?


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Travel out of the U.S., you will need to show a Passport. The Passport has embedded biometric credentials that shows who you are.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

xtian12 said:


> I became a dual citizenship a few days ago.
> USA and Mexico.
> 
> Do I need a Mexican Passport to travel into Mexico from the USA?
> I currently have a USA passport to travel into the US.


Travelling into Mexico using your US passport is one of the two sure ways to lose your Mexican citizenship ! (The other is to leave Mexico for 5 years without returning). 

The delgado should have gone over all the rules with you when they handed you your letter.


----------



## xtian12 (Jan 28, 2019)

lat19n said:


> Travelling into Mexico using your US passport is one of the two sure ways to lose your Mexican citizenship ! (The other is to leave Mexico for 5 years without returning).
> 
> The delgado should have gone over all the rules with you when they handed you your letter.


First time I hear this. How can one lose their natural born citizenship? 
Do you have a credible reference to this. Would love to read it.
Thanks.


----------



## xtian12 (Jan 28, 2019)

xtian12 said:


> First time I hear this. How can one lose their natural born citizenship?
> Do you have a credible reference to this. Would love to read it.
> Thanks.


Let me be clear. I am a citizen because my parents are natural born citizens. I wasn't naturalized.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

xtian12 said:


> Let me be clear. I am a citizen because my parents are natural born citizens. I wasn't naturalized.


You are correct. I made the assumption you were naturalized. 

I would ask SRE directly. btw - getting a Mexican passport was easier and quicker than just about any other credential we have collected. With an appointment it was a 1 hour visit and we walked out with our passports (they take the photo) - good for 10 years.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

You need some kind of official Mexican ID to enter Mexico. If not a passport, it could be a Mexican voter’s card, professional ID card (_cédula profesional_), current driver’s license (Mexican, I presume), official school ID card (for minors) or senior citizen’s ID card (INAPAM) if applicable.
At least according to the website I linked. Some of this is news to me. Mexican driver’s licenses didn’t use to count as official ID, while the military service card, which did use to count, is not on the list.
On the other hand, the link is from SAT, the internal revenue service, and SRE might have a different set of criteria for what counts as official Mexican ID.
I think it would be safer to get a passport or a Mexican voter’s card (INE). The latter is widely used as official ID in Mexico by pretty much everyone and for all purposes.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

INE is the magical card that stops all questions.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

This is from the US state depts website -

"U.S. nationals, including dual nationals, must use a U.S. passport to enter and leave the United States. Dual nationals may also be required by the foreign country to use its passport to enter and leave that country. Use of the foreign passport to travel to or from a country other than the United States is not inconsistent with U.S. law."

There is no adjective in front of 'dual-national'.

I think you might get some funny looks attempting to travel on an INAPAM card or an INE card. Besides - there are age requirements for both (even a driver's license).

@xtian12 - when you received your Mexican citizenship did you have a Mexican residency credential and did you have to surrender it ?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

xtian12 said:


> lat19n said:
> 
> 
> > Travelling into Mexico using your US passport is one of the two sure ways to lose your Mexican citizenship ! (The other is to leave Mexico for 5 years without returning).
> ...





xtian12 said:


> xtian12 said:
> 
> 
> > First time I hear this. How can one lose their natural born citizenship?
> ...





lat19n said:


> xtian12 said:
> 
> 
> > Let me be clear. I am a citizen because my parents are natural born citizens. I wasn't naturalized.
> ...


Not correct. A natural born Mexican born in a foreign country with no Mexican ID can get a FMM tourist card to enter Mexico with a foreign passport because they have no official proof of having citizenship in Mexico. I have chatted with dozens of Mexican Americans flying from Mexicali doing this and have waited in line at the INM desk there gettimg my FMT [that long ago] tourist card to fly south before immigrating. INM does not take your word for it if you have no proof of being a Mexican citizen. Do you blame them?

Any citizen can leave and not return to their home country more than 5, 10 years etc. because they are allowed to if they want. I think the poster is confusing a Residente Permanente of Mexico with a citizen of Mexico.


----------



## xtian12 (Jan 28, 2019)

lat19n said:


> This is from the US state depts website -
> 
> "U.S. nationals, including dual nationals, must use a U.S. passport to enter and leave the United States. Dual nationals may also be required by the foreign country to use its passport to enter and leave that country. Use of the foreign passport to travel to or from a country other than the United States is not inconsistent with U.S. law."
> 
> ...


I haven't been very clear with my post. Sorry about that. I have never lived in Mexico. I am only preparing because I plan on moving there soon. So I obtained my citizenship since my parents are natural born citizens.

So I have never had a Mexican INE card or other type of Mexican ID.

I will be getting my INE soon from my local consulate.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

lat19n said:


> This is from the US state depts website -
> 
> "U.S. nationals, including dual nationals, must use a U.S. passport to enter and leave the United States. Dual nationals may also be required by the foreign country to use its passport to enter and leave that country. Use of the foreign passport to travel to or from a country other than the United States is not inconsistent with U.S. law."
> 
> ...


This is all information from the US about what ID a person has to use to leave and enter the US.

But xtian12’s question is not about leaving and entering the US; it is about entering Mexico. A Mexican national, which xtian12 is, needs to enter Mexico with an official Mexican ID. 

On a trip from the US to Mexico, xtian12 needs to exit the US with a US passport and enter Mexico with a Mexican credential.

On the return trip, they do the reverse: they exit Mexico with a Mexican credential and enter the US with their US passport.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Mexico has no problem with people coming or leaving on a US passport, but you're required to declare Mexican citizenship if you have it. An INE or matrícula consular will do, and that's all you need at a land border. It'll also get you in coming (or out when leaving) by air, but if you don't have a Mexican passport, they'll charge 425 pesos for a permiso--looks a lot like a tourist card but isn't. Last year my wife and kids, all with INEs but lacking passports, were required to pay it for a departing flight while I, with a residencia, didn't. I guess it depends on how much you fly to figure out if a passport is worth it.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

AlanMexicali said:


> Any citizen can leave and not return to their home country more than 5, 10 years etc. because they are allowed to if they want. I think the poster is confusing a Residente Permanente of Mexico with a citizen of Mexico.


The poster refers you to article 37 of the Mexican constitution...

"THE MEXICAN NATIONALITY BY NATURALIZATION WILL BE LOST IN THE FOLLOWING CASES: 
...
II.- FOR RESIDING FOR FIVE YEARS CONTINUED ABROAD."

You need to at least return for a vacation. Which is the way the delgado put it for us...


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

perropedorro said:


> Mexico has no problem with people coming or leaving on a US passport, but you're required to declare Mexican citizenship if you have it. An INE or matrícula consular will do, and that's all you need at a land border. It'll also get you in coming (or out when leaving) by air, but if you don't have a Mexican passport, they'll charge 425 pesos for a permiso--looks a lot like a tourist card but isn't. Last year my wife and kids, all with INEs but lacking passports, were required to pay it for a departing flight while I, with a residencia, didn't. I guess it depends on how much you fly to figure out if a passport is worth it.


With INAPAM my Mexican passport, which is good for 10 years, and which took me 1 hour to obtain, cost 3 X 425 = 1275 pesos. It certainly sounds like a more expedient, straight forward, way to travel.

Perhaps our delgado was trying to keep it simple by saying to be sure to enter Mexico on a Mexican passport. I have not seen the penalty for not declaring Mexican citizenship on entry - but I take the delgado at his word.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I was told that you MAY lose the nationality if you stay away not that you will.. took it that that could take it but that is not what they were after to start with.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

citlali said:


> I was told that you MAY lose the nationality if you stay away not that you will.. took it that that could take it but that is not what they were after to start with.


"THE MEXICAN NATIONALITY BY NATURALIZATION *WILL* BE LOST IN THE FOLLOWING CASES: "

For years I thought those signs on traffic lights which read "NO TURN ON RED" were just advisory. Until I got a ticket...


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

lat19n said:


> AlanMexicali said:
> 
> 
> > Any citizen can leave and not return to their home country more than 5, 10 years etc. because they are allowed to if they want. I think the poster is confusing a Residente Permanente of Mexico with a citizen of Mexico.
> ...


 Article 37 uses the word "can" not "will" be lost. How would they know unless someone proves to the Mexican government they were away? 

My wife born and living in Mexico never gets her passport stamped when leaving Mexico or when re-entering Mexico. She doesn't need to check out with Mexican Immigration when leaving by plane or by land, but I do. I get a FMM card for Residente Permanente from the INM desk in the secured area at the airport. Checking in they might scan her passport but do not stamp it on international flights. 

When we used to drive across from the US only I went into the INM office to give them the other half of the FMM form if I got one when exiting Mexico. She waits in the car. I sold my car a few years ago. 

When crossing the last 2 years or more by foot I show my RP card and US passport re-entering Mexico and they scan both but in different scanners and don't ask for a FMM card.


I was refering to non-naturalized citizens of any country.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

AlanMexicali said:


> Article 37 uses the word "can" not "will" be lost. How would they know unless someone proves to the Mexican government they were away?
> 
> My wife never gets her passport stamped when leaving Mexico or when re-entering Mexico. She dosen't need to check out with Mexican Immigration when leaving but I do. I get a FMM card for Residente Permanente. Checking in they might scan her passport but do not stamp it on international flights. Driving across only I go into the INM office to give them the other half of the FMM form. She waits in the car. Sold my car a few years ago.
> 
> ...


"...SE PERDERA...". But I am sure your Spanish is better than mine.

Listen - I was just trying to help xtina12 out - to keep him from getting himself in trouble. I assumed he was naturalized - which I already stated. Your post did not differentiate the flavor of citizenship.

Have a great day !


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

lat19n said:


> AlanMexicali said:
> 
> 
> > Article 37 uses the word "can" not "will" be lost. How would they know unless someone proves to the Mexican government they were away?
> ...



https://www2.juridicas.unam.mx/constitucion-reordenada-consolidada/en/vigente

"Article 37
A. The Mexican nationality by birth shall never be revoked.

B. The Mexican nationality by naturalization can be revoked in the following cases:

I. If the person voluntarily acquires a foreign nationality, pretends to be foreign citizen when subscribing any public document, uses a foreign passport or accepts or uses nobility titles which imply submission to a foreign State. 

II. If the person lives abroad for five years in a row. "

I was using a bookmarked English translation I keep done by UNAM.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

AlanMexicali said:


> https://www2.juridicas.unam.mx/constitucion-reordenada-consolidada/en/vigente
> 
> "Article 37
> A. The Mexican nationality by birth shall never be revoked.
> ...


I used to spend some time on this forum but at some point I gave up to keep my blood pressure in check. I kept this login active because I enjoy the expat tax group...

Since we live in Mexico and Spanish is kind of the preferred language - I was quoting from this site - also UNAM - in Spanish...

http://info4.juridicas.unam.mx/ijure/fed/9/38.htm?s=

"ARTICULO 37.-

A) NINGUN MEXICANO POR NACIMIENTO PODRA SER PRIVADO DE SU NACIONALIDAD. 
(REFORMADO MEDIANTE DECRETO PUBLICADO EN EL DIARIO OFICIAL DE LA FEDERACION EL 20 DE MARZO DE 1997)

B) LA NACIONALIDAD MEXICANA POR NATURALIZACION SE PERDERA EN LOS SIGUIENTES CASOS: 
(ADICIONADO MEDIANTE DECRETO PUBLICADO EN EL DIARIO OFICIAL DE LA FEDERACION EL 20 DE MARZO DE 1997)

I.- POR ADQUISICION VOLUNTARIA DE UNA NACIONALIDAD EXTRANJERA, POR HACERSE PASAR EN CUALQUIER INSTRUMENTO PUBLICO COMO EXTRANJERO, POR USAR UN PASAPORTE EXTRANJERO, O POR ACEPTAR O USAR TITULOS NOBILIARIOS QUE IMPLIQUEN SUMISION A UN ESTADO EXTRANJERO, Y 
(ADICIONADO MEDIANTE DECRETO PUBLICADO EN EL DIARIO OFICIAL DE LA FEDERACION EL 20 DE MARZO DE 1997)

II.- POR RESIDIR DURANTE CINCO AÑOS CONTINUOS EN EL EXTRANJERO. 
(ADICIONADO MEDIANTE DECRETO PUBLICADO EN EL DIARIO OFICIAL DE LA FEDERACION EL 20 DE MARZO DE 1997)"

But my Spanish is not very good and I do rely on Google Translate much too much.

And once again - had the delgado not gone out of his way to make a point of bringing these laws to our attention moments before he handed us our naturalization letters - I would have had no idea.


Think I'll stick to taxes from now on and leave all this other stuff to you guys.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Interesting. UNAM’s English translation uses “can be revoked”, but the original Article 37 in Spanish does state “se perderá”, which I would certainly translate as “will be lost” (in respect to having Mexican nationality by naturalization).


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I asked the question to the delegado when I was told this and he told me it could or may happen. I got the impression it was more a way to cancel citizenship for people who were not so welcome.. They do not actively cancel the citizenship if you are away for 5 years. The delegado told me it was a good idea to pop up for a couple of days if you are away for 5 years...


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Something is wrong with the citation, the correct Spanish is "se perderá" - I know Mexicans don't spell very well, but the constitution is going to be correct Spanish.

BTW, "delgado" is a word, but I think you mean "delegado" 

This whole conversation is kind of pointless - unless you can cite a case where this actually happened.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

xtian12 said:


> I became a dual citizenship a few days ago.
> USA and Mexico.
> 
> Do I need a Mexican Passport to travel into Mexico from the USA?
> I currently have a USA passport to travel into the US.


The simple answer is yes. My wife is a dual US/Mexican citizen, born in Mexico and naturalized in the US. She has to show her Mexican passport when flying to Mexico and her US passport when returning to the US. 

This is not unique to Mexico. My son is a US, Japanese, and Canadian citizen. He has to show the passport of the country he is entering if he is a citizen of that country.


You can also use your Mexican Matricula instead of your Mexican passport for entering Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Absolutely!


----------

